# Engine Oil Cooler leaking



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, a couple of things. 

I was not aware that the 2011 Cruze had an engine oil cooler. Personally I've only ever seen engine oil coolers on police pursuit vehicles. 

139,000 miles is a lot of service from a passenger car. I take the view that it has an effective design life of 148,000 miles. So if it were me I would start planning for a new vehicle. 

One year warranty on repairs not already covered by another warranty is pretty standard in the automotive trade. 

Technicians in a dealership are like any other workplace. Some folks who work there are excellent at what they do. Others not so much. I make it my business to ensure that my car is repaired by the best people at my dealership - which is in itself one of the best dealerships in a one hour drive any direction from my home.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Oil cooler or the connecting lines? Did Joe Weak install it?










Its a 170 buck part.

Oils coolers typically come with turbos or towing equipped vehicles, have three of these, the older ones are made of brass and are repairable unless there is nothing left of them. Cruze is a throwaway, everything on these newer vehicles are throwaway components.


----------



## Lissick88 (Jul 23, 2021)

googenfrog said:


> Hi All...I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze and I have an engine oil cooler leak. How likely is it that an engine oil cooler would leak again after having the same issue 2 years ago. The same dealership that repaired it says the warranty is only for 1 year. Then I called another dealer and they said it should have lasted and probably done wrong. Back then the car was under warranty and now its not. it had 79000 miles and now it has 139000. I have it scheduled for repair but feel like I should say more. This dealership was recently bought out by another so not sure if they have better mechanics or not or if I should just take it somewhere else. I don't feel like I should pay 625.00 for this repair. Oh and also the Coolant Tank has a leak in it too which I have to get repaired. I thought that only happened in the older cars? Thanks much


Mine is leaking as well. They quoted me 1400 to fix it. I have put 8000 into this car the past year.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lissick88 said:


> Mine is leaking as well. They quoted me 1400 to fix it. I have put 8000 into this car the past year.


Welcome Aboard!

This is a really old thread and the OP has not been back since he posted it. You are better off starting your own thread here. Post the codes currently on the vehicle. Post a simple statement of fact of the parts replaced so far. If you know what they want to replace, post that as well.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## horaa (Jul 4, 2021)

Lissick88 said:


> Mine is leaking as well. They quoted me 1400 to fix it. I have put 8000 into this car the past year.


You should check the PCV system, mine was throwing oil aswell but after i've fixed it the oil leak stopped. Also check the hoses, there's a hose that is going bad all the time so you might just fix the issue cheap.
If we're talking about the 1.4 T:
Just replace the gaskets and the orings but the labor would be expensive as they have to take off the turbo and the exhaust manifold.
Codes:

46 50 04155568539-GASKET,OIL FILTER HOUSING156 50 04055568536-'O'RING166 50 03755565385-SEAL,HOUSING,OIL FILTER AND COOLER176 50 04355568540-SEAL,PIPE,OIL COOLER INLET


----------

